# Strangest idea for a fattie?



## fire it up (Mar 18, 2009)

So quite often I find myself sitting around coming up with ideas of different things I could stuff into a fattie.

My most current idea is a maple sausage fattie, smoked over probably apple or maple, stuffed with peanut butter, jelly and a banana.  Crust with crushed pecans and after smoking cut up and drizzle with a flambe sauce, maybe a simple brown sugar, rum flambe sauce...

Not sure if I would go that far or not...how does it sound?  A bit much?

I have a few more off the wall ideas, some of which I plan on trying and some which I wonder if I should dare, as long as others find fun and keep the thread going.
I thought maybe others could come up with some different ideas to try.  After seeing some of the works of art and many different fatties on here I know that we have ourselves some very original (and brave) people with some great ideas.
Recently there was a great post with a fattie stuffed into a fattie and a fattie foie gras that was stuffed with (among other things) goose liver pate, smoked duck, gouda and rum soaked cherries.  Now that is the kind of off the wall original thinking I am hoping this thread can help to create.
Would love to hear from anyone with an off-the-wall idea or even better, some Qview of an off the wall fattie.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 18, 2009)

Go ahead, Fire it up!

If you are anything like me, I love the combo of sausage with pancakes when the syrup and the sausage combine...you know, it is that salty / sweet - fire / ice thing that is so good. a Rum flambe' sauce wouldn't be a bad idea drizzled over a spicy and smoky sausage. I don't know about the stuffed with peanut butter and jelly part, but because it isn't for me, doesn't mean that it wouldn't be worth a try, so I say go for it! I'll keep my wheels turning for good fatty ideas that are a bit off the wall.

BBQ Eng.


----------



## bw0529 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll keep my wheels turning for good fatty ideas that are a bit off the wall.

BBQ Eng.
how about my burnted bacon fatty i did last month? its easy.lol


----------



## fire it up (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I don't know if I'll be trying that one soon, kind of an off the wall give it a try one day type of ideas.  Though soon I am planning on a fattie rubbed with sake, low sodium soy sauce and chinese five spice (sake so it is kobe-esque) and put wasabi, rice, and either some salmon or probably a chinese style chicken.  Thinking that one should be good.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 18, 2009)

The Burnt Bacon Fattie was a masterpiece (props for having the cajones to share it with us). Unfortunately it is one that at least most of us will admit to creating at least once. Like I said in that post, if you used the charcoal (bacon) that you made for your next fatty smoke, you would have bacon smoke infused fatty...it would be dynamite!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 LOL!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 19, 2009)

Strangest idea for a fattie?  Yes.


LOL

But let us know how it turns out.  Gotta put up picts of that.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 19, 2009)

If it was'nt for these twisted ideas of "whats next", we would never come up with those great ideas. keep the wheels turning, just know when to move fast


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you contacted the folks at IHOP? Your FATTY sounds like something that would come out of thier kitchen. Keep pushing the envelope!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe the guys at IHOP headquarters would love the idea and give me a million dollars, or most likely, if they loved it, they would just steal the idea away from me.

I was also thinking they have those 7 layer dips and 7 layer burritos, well how about a 7 layer fattie made entirely of meat?  Just 6-7 flattened out layed kinds of ground meats inside a fattie.  Outside layer and bacon could count as part of the 7 or you could be technical and do 7 layers inside and then have the outside sausage to roll and the bacon, so technically 9 meats.
Thought about wrapping something like a bigmac or a taco burrito in a fattie and smoking, but that is kind of cheating, and would probably be kind of gross.
Once my garden gets going and my pepers are ripe I am going to try some hellfire fatties.  Thai peppers, bhut jolokia, serrano, scotch bonnet, habanero, cayenne, I have those for hot peppers growing, maybe make some kind of mic, or stuff them, or a rub from them and try that out on a fattie.
I actually got a seed packet of jalapenos with absolutely no heat, they have all the flavor but not heat, maybe make some ABTs but have the cream cheese a spicy blend since the pepper would not be hot...

Would love to do a Puerco Pibil fattie but not exactly sure how to go about that one.  
Puerco Pibil is a steamed hot pork dish wrapped in banana leaves and slow cooked, I'm sure there would be a way to make a fattie version.
If you want to know what puerco pibil is (a Robert Rodriguez recipe) here is a link to his actual video for making it off of the DVD extras from "From Dusk Till Dawn"   

and a page with the simple recipe, no video http://www.thespicehouse.com/recipes...o-pibil-recipe

One of the greatest dishes I have ever made, just need to figure out how to make it smoked and how to make it also into a fattie.


----------



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is a little inspiration
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/sho...ight=throwdown

Use a couple of these as starting points and see where you end up.


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 23, 2009)

It can't be any weirder than the fattie I made with turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes and gravy in it!  Just keep those wheels turning out new ideas!


----------



## erain (Mar 24, 2009)

small stuff mg... how about a turduckhen fatty!!! ck out the fattie throwdown pics for some really off the wall stuff, you will see anything from a 4 pound breakfast fatty to greek fattys, salmon fatty, it goes on and on. there some real hair brained ideas in there and bet they all pretty dang good too!!!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 24, 2009)

I WISH I could make a turducken fattie, that is one thing I want to make sooooo bad but I can't get duck here.  I found duck breast one time and asked the guy at Shoprite if they would grind it for me and he said no.  No?
So that is a personal ongoing goal, to make a turducken fattie.  That and a 100% vegetarian fattie, but that is a real challenge.


----------



## grothe (Mar 24, 2009)

Now ya scaring me!!


----------

